# Anyone taking the EET Courses?



## Superlaker24 (Feb 9, 2016)

Is anyone taking the EET Courses for Breadth, Depth, and Seismic?

I am currently taking it and wanted to see how it is going for everyone else?


----------



## InternetUser (Feb 10, 2016)

Superlaker24 said:


> Is anyone taking the EET Courses for Breadth, Depth, and Seismic?
> 
> I am currently taking it and wanted to see how it is going for everyone else?


I am not taking it, but wondering how it goes for you?


----------



## Real_McCoy (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm taking it for civil breadth and geotechnical depth.  I'm in the on-demand portion which works the best for me.  Class seems well structured and I believe the value is in the provided notes and the extra little tid bits that the instructors give during the lectures.  Everyone seems to talk about tons and tons of practice problems but I don't really see that. 

I failed the Oct '15 test with a 52/80 which I've been told was painfully close.  I do feel like if I'd had the EET notes and background the questions I missed could have easily been answered.  The vast majority of the stuff in EET I'm overly familiar with, but for someone who isn't very familiar with the concepts, it would be a big help.


----------



## motoracer PE (Feb 10, 2016)

I decided to shell out the money and take the seismic course. I'm 4 chapters in and I've been pretty happy with it. I wish they had a web based question bank or something though, it would be a lot easier to be able to log into a browser at work during lunch, slam a couple of questions out of the way, and go on with the day.


----------



## John QPE (Feb 10, 2016)

My class created a google group and emailed back and forth all day. This was super helpful, I suggest you do the same.


----------



## Superlaker24 (Feb 11, 2016)

Lolla said:


> I am not taking it, but wondering how it goes for you?


The course is going well. The practice problems are challenging. The structural breadth questions seem to more depth level questions. The instructors are helpful.


----------



## Superlaker24 (Feb 11, 2016)

Real_McCoy said:


> I'm taking it for civil breadth and geotechnical depth.  I'm in the on-demand portion which works the best for me.  Class seems well structured and I believe the value is in the provided notes and the extra little tid bits that the instructors give during the lectures.  Everyone seems to talk about tons and tons of practice problems but I don't really see that.
> 
> I failed the Oct '15 test with a 52/80 which I've been told was painfully close.  I do feel like if I'd had the EET notes and background the questions I missed could have easily been answered.  The vast majority of the stuff in EET I'm overly familiar with, but for someone who isn't very familiar with the concepts, it would be a big help.


Do the homework problem compare similar to the actual exam questions? Some of the examples seem challenging.


----------



## John QPE (Feb 11, 2016)

EETs homework is way more challenging than the exam, that's the point.

I remember being blown away by the structural stuff, and struggling a bit with Geotech (my 2 worst subjects anyway), but I could've slept through these topics on the actual exam.


----------



## Real_McCoy (Feb 11, 2016)

John QPE said:


> EETs homework is way more challenging than the exam, that's the point.
> 
> I remember being blown away by the structural stuff, and struggling a bit with Geotech (my 2 worst subjects anyway), but I could've slept through these topics on the actual exam.


I am just getting through the structural (breadth topic) now.  The structural instruction seems to be lacking compared to the rest of the material I've seen.  I feel like a lot of concepts of very lightly covered with little equations related to actual problems.  It's going to take a lot more studying on my own to bridge the gap.

I'm just a bit frustrated by the structural because it's my worst topic.  Seems like the other topics go into extreme detail, but not structural.  The homework problems (40+) use equations and concepts that were not covered at all in the lecture.


----------



## Real_McCoy (Feb 11, 2016)

Note.  I think the EET course if fantastic, and I don't want to seem like I'm bashing it or selling it short.  I'm just a bit frustrated by one topic.


----------



## Beej (Feb 14, 2016)

Superlaker24 said:


> The course is going well. The practice problems are challenging. The structural breadth questions seem to more depth level questions. The instructors are helpful.


Super, I am in the course right now. I agree with your statement about the structural breadth. Also losing a bit of motivation because I am unsure if my state board will let me sit for the exam for the spring. My work hours are right on the border so we will see.

How's your prep going?


----------



## Beej (Feb 14, 2016)

Superlaker24 said:


> The course is going well. The practice problems are challenging. The structural breadth questions seem to more depth level questions. The instructors are helpful.


Did you feel like the reinforced concrete and steel design was a little overkill for breadth?


----------



## Superlaker24 (Feb 15, 2016)

Beej said:


> Super, I am in the course right now. I agree with your statement about the structural breadth. Also losing a bit of motivation because I am unsure if my state board will let me sit for the exam for the spring. My work hours are right on the border so we will see.
> 
> How's your prep going?


I am a bit overwhelmed. I am planning to take all three exams and I am having a difficult time trying to manage studying for each test. Seismic takes alot of time and the EET course helps. The surveying is difficult to work on since most of my work is self-study. The 8 hours is alot of information. I think the EET course is good, but some of the homework is hard. The lectures are long and the frustrating part is some students ask questions that are not on the particular topic being cover, this ruins the flow of the class. I think the structural breadth was more covering the structural depth. I am planning to take the structural depth and most of the problems seemed like depth problems. The practice problems were more challenging than the quiz.

I have heard so much great things about EET than I am hoping using the course will help.

How do you like the course? How is the studying?


----------



## Beej (Feb 16, 2016)

Superlaker24 said:


> I am a bit overwhelmed. I am planning to take all three exams and I am having a difficult time trying to manage studying for each test. Seismic takes alot of time and the EET course helps. The surveying is difficult to work on since most of my work is self-study. The 8 hours is alot of information. I think the EET course is good, but some of the homework is hard. The lectures are long and the frustrating part is some students ask questions that are not on the particular topic being cover, this ruins the flow of the class. I think the structural breadth was more covering the structural depth. I am planning to take the structural depth and most of the problems seemed like depth problems. The practice problems were more challenging than the quiz.
> 
> I have heard so much great things about EET than I am hoping using the course will help.
> 
> How do you like the course? How is the studying?


Studying for 2 other tests on top of everything does sound overwhelming.

I am enjoying studying with EET. I like the organization and it forces me to follow a schedule. I just got the word that I was approved to take the exam but I am seriously contemplating on taking the exam during the fall of 2016. I am going to be missing a significant prep time here in the next few weeks. I am tempted to just take the test to get a feel for it and maybe even luckily pass but at the same time that seems like a waste of money and time.

Hope you get your stuff figured out.


----------



## John QPE (Feb 17, 2016)

Regarding the structural breadth in EET .... do yourself a favor and ask the question that we asked of Dr Malek ..... "I'm completely lost in structural, what are the 3-4 things I should absolutely know and what can I blow off and guess on if need be?"

He will tell you, and he was right. I think I got all 7-8 structural problems right. They cam right out of his notes, and one right from another book I had.

Put this attachment in your binder. It helped me a great deal getting ready for structural.

View attachment DA6-BeamFormulas.pdf


----------



## geomane (Feb 17, 2016)

John QPE said:


> Put this attachment in your binder. It helped me a great deal getting ready for structural.
> 
> View attachment 7788


These are also in the appendix of the CERM. Printing out the attached though would be much easier flipping through than the CERM.


----------



## John QPE (Feb 17, 2016)

Yeah, I never even opened the CERM


----------



## Beej (Feb 17, 2016)

John QPE said:


> Regarding the structural breadth in EET .... do yourself and ask the question that we asked of Dr Malek ..... "I'm completely lost in structural, what are the 3-4 things I should absolutely know and what can I blow off and guess on if need be?"
> 
> He will tell you, and he was right. I think I got all 7-8 structural problems right. They cam right out of his notes, and one right from another book I had.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the good advice and the Shear/Moment Diagram chart.


----------

